# Windows 7 nach Mainboard +CPU tausch neu installieren?



## EvILSnipZz (17. November 2011)

Meine frage Windows 7 nach Mainboard +CPU tausch neu installieren? Muss das sein oder kann man das vorbeugen?
Gruss


----------



## Toffelwurst (17. November 2011)

Im Normalfall ist keine Neuinstallation notwendig, empfehlen würde ich es jedoch, da es zu bösen Treiberkonflikten kommen kann und dir die ganze Kiste ausbremst.


----------



## EvILSnipZz (17. November 2011)

Ich wuerd morgen die Kiste von nem Kumpel aufrüsten wollen und wir würden morgen Abend bf3 zocken wollen. Also eig erstmal ohne neuinsta.. Ich Hab im Internet gelesen das es zu Problemen kommen soll? Upgrade von 775 zu am2+.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. November 2011)

Ich würde auch eine Neuinstallation empfehlen.


----------



## EvILSnipZz (17. November 2011)

Könnte aber funken oder? Kann ich ein back up vom alten sys auf das neue aufspielen ohne Probleme ?


----------



## Blutengel (17. November 2011)

Neu insten iss besser! Hab vor kurzem für den Sohn meiner Ex n Rechner zusammen gebastelt und hatte noch Win7 auf ner Fepla und hab sie mal so eingebaut. PC hat auch iwi gefunzt, aber halt nüsch richtig. Nach 2 Wochen Gegrummel von nem 15 jährigen hab ich den Rechner dann doch lieber neu aufgesetzt, da ich dat Gemaule von ihm nimmer höhren konnte


----------



## EvILSnipZz (17. November 2011)

Als erstes bin auch erst 16^^.
Und zweitens soll's nur übers wochende zehn weil wir wollen zocken und ne alles neu installieren ;D


----------



## Toffelwurst (17. November 2011)

Was heißt alles neu installieren?
Du hast geschrieben, ihr wollt BF3 Zocken, also:
Hardware Tauschen - 15-30 Minuten
Win7 neu installieren - 45-60 Minuten
Alle Treiber installieren - 15 Minuten
BF3 installieren - 10 Minuten

Macht zusammen: max. ca. 1 Stunde 45 Minuten

Ärgerersparnis am Wochenende weil irgend ein Treiber querpfeifft: 2 Jahre später an Herzinfarkt sterben


----------



## Blutengel (17. November 2011)

EvILSnipZz schrieb:


> Als erstes bin auch erst 16^^.


 
Sollte auch nur lustig rüber kommen, nimms blos net persönlich


----------



## EvILSnipZz (17. November 2011)

Ja Oker aber könnte ich rein theoretisch einfach ein back up der alten Installation draufspielen und dann die Treiber "vernichten"?


----------



## Toffelwurst (17. November 2011)

Das Treiber "vernichten" kostet dich mehr Zeit, als neu zu installieren.


----------



## EvILSnipZz (17. November 2011)

Mach ich ne, außerdem gehe ich davon aus das ich viel mehr Ahnung von PCs habe als andere 16 Jährige .Liegt in der Familie.


----------



## Blutengel (17. November 2011)

Versuchen kannste es, obs stabil iss,........ wirste merken 

Wenn Du sicher gehen willst das ihr am WE keinen Frust schiebt, machs neu.


----------



## EvILSnipZz (17. November 2011)

Aber das back up ein spielen Gänge oder?
Wollen ja nicht nur bf 3 spielen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (17. November 2011)

Es gibt zum Beispiel Acronis True Image Home mit Universal Restore. Damit kannst du ein Image deiner Platte machen und es auf veränderter Hardware aufspielen.
Nutz ich auf Arbeit auch und Erfolgschancen liegen bei ca 80%.


----------



## JackOnell (17. November 2011)

Ich habe schon öfters die Hardware komplett getauscht Vista ist jaja von aleine befriedigend klar gekommen 7 geht da schon deutlich besser habe nie neu installiert mwn muss halt win wieder aktivieren


----------



## Toffelwurst (17. November 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:


> ...mwn muss halt win wieder aktivieren


 
Alle Microsoft Produkte nicht nur Windows.


----------



## EvILSnipZz (17. November 2011)

zu acronis ja aber Hab da leider keine 2te. Platte zur Hand.


----------



## Toffelwurst (17. November 2011)

Hat dein Kumpel oder irgendwer nicht eine externe Festplatte?


----------



## JackOnell (17. November 2011)

Toffelwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Microsoft Produkte nicht nur Windows.



Ich benutze bis aus 7 nur opensurce Programme aber du hast wohl recht wie gesagt ich bin da nie so pinzig ich glatch auch immer Treiber einfach über andere hätte noch nie Probleme


----------



## EvILSnipZz (17. November 2011)

Mh mal sehn. Danke für eure Hilfe Werde erstmal so versuchen sonst neu installieren


----------



## Toffelwurst (17. November 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich benutze bis aus 7 nur opensurce Programme aber du hast wohl recht wie gesagt ich bin da nie so pinzig ich glatch auch immer Treiber einfach über andere hätte noch nie Probleme


 
Es soll da so eine Sagenumwobene seltene Minderheit geben bei der das funktioniert, ich beneide dich 
Bei mir trat bis jetzt bei solchen Aktionen IMMER Murphys erstes Gesetz in kraft.



> Wenn etwas schiefgehen kann, dann geht es schief!


----------



## Hatuja (17. November 2011)

Ich würde vor dem Umbau, also im alten System, erst alle Problem-relevanten Treiber entfernen, also alles was mit Chipsatztreibern zu tun hat (Deinstallieren und Treiberddateien löschen).
Dann die Kiste runter fahren (nicht Neustarten) und erst nach dem Umbau im "neuen" Rechner hochfahren. Wird nicht so stabil laufen und nicht so schnell, müsste aber schon gehen.
*Trotzdem Datensicherung nicht vergessen!!!*
Im schlimmsten Fall wirst du's schon sehen, wenn er beim hochfahren einen Bluescreen bekommt. Dann kannst du immer noch neu installieren!


----------



## JackOnell (17. November 2011)

Toffelwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll da so eine Sagenumwobene seltene Minderheit geben bei der das funktioniert, ich beneide dich
> Bei mir trat bis jetzt bei solchen Aktionen IMMER Murphys erstes Gesetz in kraft.



Ich denke immer ich teste es bevor ich neu installiere klar ab und an geht hält mal Wad schief ich habe zb.  Vor 2 tagen mein nt gewechselt dabei hat es den bootloader zerschossen habs aber auch wieder ohne neuinstallation geschaft zumindest 7 Vista habe ich noch garnicht hochgefahren


----------



## OctoCore (18. November 2011)

Naja - Von Intel auf Intel geht normalerweise problemlos. Die einzigen Treiber, die es da gibt, sind ja die Intel-Plattentreiber, wenn man die überhaupt installiert hat. Da kann man vorher auf die MS-Treiber umstellen, wenn man auch Nummer sicher gehen möchte. Ansonsten dann erstmal das aktuelle Intel-INF-Update drüberjagen.
Dann blieben nur noch die Zusatzchips, je nach Board - z.B. NIC und Sound. Die kann man ja erstmal ausknipsen und sich später individuell drum kümmern, wenn das System erstmal läuft.


----------

